# Trail Riding?? - SW MI



## nworkman82 (Jun 18, 2009)

Is there an official trail riding club in the Southwest Michigan area near the Greater Kalamazoo Area? 

I am interesting in joining a club or group of people that get out and trail ride in the area. I am solo in my equine interest. So I have no one to horse around with! I am sure I cannot be the only one! 

I've been looking into the Michigan Mounted Orienteering Club. But most ride locations are too far from my home for an afternoon ride. Or they are overnight, and I'm inexperienced when it comes to camping with horses.

Post your group offical or unoffical so the information is avaliable to all.


----------

